# Upgrading from 38" to 48" on LX176



## KNM4590 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey All. I have a 1998 LX176 with a 38" mowing deck. I see that they came with a 48" mowing deck. I have a lot of grass to mow and a 48" sure would be nice. I think I found the part number for the 48" deck here.. AM119995

Does anybody know If I can make that work with my LX176? I would imagine so, but Im not sure if maybe the ones with the bigger decks were designed a little differently.


----------

